# "Epic Citadel"-Techdemo mit PC-Highend-Grafik für iPhone 4 ab App Store verfügbar!!!



## Killerluki (2. September 2010)

*"Epic Citadel"-Techdemo mit PC-Highend-Grafik für iPhone 4 ab App Store verfügbar!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Epic Citadel-Techdemo*

_mit preisgekrönten Unreal Engine 3 _​

*"*You know that insanely detailed, smooth, and (dare I say it?) epic game that Apple showed off today during it’s music event? Yeah, well we are getting a free tech demo of it that you can download and play on your iPad, iPhone 4, iPhone 3GS, or iPod touch G3 now.

It isn’t so much a game as it is a proof of concept, but from some hands-on time with it, I have to say I’m impressed. This is some insane detail, especially considering the low-quality textures we are used to in the current ‘cream of the crop’ shooters. If every ‘premium’ game in the future features this much detail, then iOS just got a lot more interesting for mobile gamers.

Sadly, it won’t work on your iPhone 3G or 2G, and the iPod touch 1G or 2G isn’t supported, but for those of you with the newer devices, be sure to download the app and play with it for yourself!*"*

*Quelle:*
***‘Epic Citadel’ Tech Demo in the App Store Now – iPod touch, iPhone, and iPad news – Multi-Touch Fans

*Andere Quelle: **http://www.golem.de/1009/77654.html
***News - Apple: Details über Game Center, Epics iPhone-Game & neuen iPod - Areagames.de: Das Spieleportal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Voraussetzung für:*
iPhone 4
iPhone 3Gs
iPod Touch 3G, 4G
iPad

*Preis: *Kostenlos

*Download unter:* Epic Citadel for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPod touch (3rd generation), and iPad on the iTunes App Store​


_FAZIT:_* Diese Demo ausprobieren und begeistern! Das App gehört jeder am iPhone ein Muss! Grafikergebnisse: **Das erste 1:1-Niveaugrafik-Handy seit Heaven Benchmark-Kopie! Wucht-WOW!*


*Video:*
iPhone 4:
YouTube - Epic Citadel on iPhone 4 HD GRAPHICS 1080P

iPad:
YouTube - Quick Look at Epic Citadel on the iPad and iPhone

MFG Killerluki


----------



## Razor2408 (2. September 2010)

*AW: "Epic Citadel"-Techdemo mit PC-Highend-Grafik für iPhone 4 ab App Store verfügbar!!!*

Beeindruckend was das Ding so drauf hat. 
Aber ernsthaft zocken könnte ich in dieser Auflösung nicht.


----------



## Green.Tea (3. September 2010)

*AW: "Epic Citadel"-Techdemo mit PC-Highend-Grafik für iPhone 4 ab App Store verfügbar!!!*

echt schade das es auf meinem "unglaublich alten" 2g touch nicht supported wird ....  hätte es mir echt gerne mal angeguckt !


----------

